# Albright Knot getting stuck in rod guides



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been practicing this past week my casting, and several times, my albright knot (that attaches my shock leader to my line) has gotten caught in the guides--which caused huge blow ups. I've tried to cut the ends as short as I can, but the problem still occurred once more. Do you have any suggestions?


Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Guides too small or the knot's too big!

I use a uni to uni or Slim Beauty knot. I can get down to about a size 6 guide without problems. C2


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Try a different knot. For fishing I use a 4 turn spider hitch to a 4 turn no-name. For field casting a blob knot works well. Google it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Try a Spider to Slim Beauty. Works very well and no hang ups for me.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Take your Albright Knot shock/running line connection and pull sharply to test for strength

Albright is good for mono/wire but knots listed earlier are superior for mono/mono


----------



## J Johnston (Nov 24, 2003)

How long is your shock leader? Sometimes if a shock leader is too long it will catch in the guides.The knot needs to be outside the guides before the line reachs full speed. I use 25' of 50# test on my 13' rods,if your rod is shorter you don't need that much. 3-5 wraps on the spool, up to the tip and down to the reel is the old standard length.The albright should cast fine if it is tied correctly,there are better knots as far as strength.

Johnny


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Try the slim beauty knot the fattest part of the knot is toward the reel when you cast and it's not likely to hang up. On the flip side you can hear it click on the tiptop on the retrieve
I find that a big plus at night.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YsH1gJJRLw


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

You guys have been great to me!! Thanks so much!! Two things:


-- Your right on about the shock leader. I had mine *WAY* to long. I'll correct that.
-- I heard you guys talking about the slim beauty. I'll start to use it.

Again, thanks so much for being willing to share your experience!!


Best Regards,
Stan


----------

